# First pitch of the day got a 4lber today.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

They were on the frog and jig&trailer this morning then it died. As mentioned first cast 4lber pictured then 3 others over 2.5lbs and 17 altogether.. I put in the work today though in the extreme heat. I fished from 8-7pm with an 1.5 hour lunch break. There was a four hour period i didn't get a bite midday. My partner only got 2 both in last hour. Some tough conditions today. 

After the 4.5 & 5.5lbers posted we got a few days ago and today on a jig it seems the jig is still producing the biggest fish. Almost all on ends of cover near deep water.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish man. Sometimes the jigntrailer is hard to beat for the bigguns'. 

Now you need to go lay down in a walk-in cooler for a while just to cool off.


----------

